# Bio-Lite Woodburning Camp Stove



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

I have not used this, but I am really wanting to get one. It's a tiny wood-burning stove that you can set any pan 10" wide or smaller, 8 lb. weight or less on, to cook, heat up, or boil. And it charges your small electronics! I find this amazing. And it's lightweight and small -- to fit in your go bag.










https://www.amazon.com/BioLite-Burn...rd_wg=JFsJX&psc=1&refRID=HT68MMFQ0TRQAKKXK240


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Yeah, theyve been out for a few years. Never owned it but my friend has one. Takes forever to charge something even a bit. Pretty nifty though. I think youre better off with a small solar charger.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

It is actually a gasifire stove. Very easy to build. This one is really cool with it charging capability. I would image you can get that also if you were to build your own.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I have seen these before too. I think the idea behind them is great but like CBL said their performance is a little lackluster in the gasifier charging department. Still, might be worth buying. It certainly does allow one to cook and charge at the same time.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I think it would come in handy if you needed an emergency charge on a communication device when out in a remote area. I use a battery bank the size of a smartphone that has a solar trickle charge on it so it doesnt deplete as fast but it wont really charge on just the solar panel well. I can see the biolite being a good back up on a cloudy day but it is pretty bulky for a stove. Id have to be pretty worried about being able to charge something for it to earn a place in my pack. If you get one post a review.


----------



## power (May 7, 2011)

Looks like a toy built especially for those who play at prepping.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

power said:


> Looks like a toy built especially for those who play at prepping.


Everyone prepares in their own way. Even someone who just buys one extra can of soup a month is not playing, they are extending their survival by one meal. If a device like that purifies one pot of water, cooks one dehydrated dinner or charges up one communication device it was better than just sitting in your house and dying unprepared.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I like the stove. If you have small equipment you really need to keep charged and you live close to Seattle where it is often cloudy it might be a good option. You may have to feed it sticks all day to charge you NV batteries but better than nothing if you cant rely on solar. You dont have to feed it much besides small twigs from what I saw when my friend showed me his. I dont have a sunlight issue most of the time in the southeast so the cons outweigh the pros but that wont be true for everyone.


----------



## power (May 7, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> Everyone prepares in their own way. Even someone who just buys one extra can of soup a month is not playing, they are extending their survival by one meal. If a device like that purifies one pot of water, cooks one dehydrated dinner or charges up one communication device it was better than just sitting in your house and dying unprepared.


There are so many other things a person could buy with the money that would actually be worth something to a prepper. Why take up money and space for a toy?


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Epicenter Brian on youtube did a comparison between this one and another that I think was a bit bigger. The other charged better. I'll try to find the link.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

power said:


> There are so many other things a person could buy with the money that would actually be worth something to a prepper. Why take up money and space for a toy?


Because they want to.
Their money and space why do you care?


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Here is one.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

I think there are a few more on there but the movie is starting......


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

power said:


> There are so many other things a person could buy with the money that would actually be worth something to a prepper. Why take up money and space for a toy?


It might surprise you to find out that just because you don't see the value in something, does not mean it has no value. The funny thing about opinions is that nothing in the definition of opinion requires that it be factual or correct.


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

Sentry18 said:


> It might surprise you to find out that just because you don't see the value in something, does not mean it has no value. The funny thing about opinions is that nothing in the definition of opinion requires that it be factual or correct.


Thanks, Sentry. I have very limited funds, and we are living in a good place to ride out a shtf situation, but we're looking at all possibilities. If N. Korea takes the fight to the next level, and the mainland U.S. got invaded (by them or others), we might have to BO with just a pack on our back. If you don't want to arouse attention by building a campfire -- smoke and flickering light that might be visible at a distance -- or if you have to heat something up in inclement weather, I figured this tiny cookstove and a handful of small sticks tucked in the backpack might be useful.

I read some of the reviews at the site, and it looked like people that had one of these thought them useful. The only negative response I saw on a casual scan was that the USB charger took a long time to charge something.


----------



## power (May 7, 2011)

backlash said:


> Because they want to.
> Their money and space why do you care?


And I want to let other people know it is a toy.
No wonder why many people make fun of preppers.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Ease up, power. On this I totally agree with you but that does not mean that just because I won't buy one that someone else should not buy one. 
Way over $100 for this is a pretty poor investment in my opinion but fine by me if others want to own one or a dozen of them.


----------



## marlas1too (Feb 28, 2010)

I;v seen them demostrated and their neat


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

I'm sure there are better options out there but this I think good for some people and not so much for others. Just like the thread Oggun tractor thread. I think it was a cool idea but not everyone agread on it was cool for the price. So would I get this stove, probably not. But I won't criticize those who do. Really what's the point.


----------



## power (May 7, 2011)

I think I have the wrong idea about this site. The name is Prepared Society. I just had something different in mind when I am preparing. It seems some on here are preparing for a weekend camping out in the back yard. That isn't exactly what I have in mind when I talk about preppers.
How many think their cell phone is going to work if there is an EMP, nuclear explosion, or some other disaster?
If you plan on camping out in the back yard and have plenty of time to gather twigs and feed the little fire so you can check out facebook a little longer then this is the thing you should have. If you are seriously prepping for anything else you should forget the toys and look for things that actually work and are worth the effort to carry them around.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

power said:


> I think I have the wrong idea about this site. The name is Prepared Society. I just had something different in mind when I am preparing. It seems some on here are preparing for a weekend camping out in the back yard. That isn't exactly what I have in mind when I talk about preppers.
> How many think their cell phone is going to work if there is an EMP, nuclear explosion, or some other disaster?
> If you plan on camping out in the back yard and have plenty of time to gather twigs and feed the little fire so you can check out facebook a little longer then this is the thing you should have. If you are seriously prepping for anything else you should forget the toys and look for things that actually work and are worth the effort to carry them around.


Because there is no reason for being ready for normal everyday disasters.... ya know, like floods, power outages, snow storms, earthquakes, Tornados, hurricans. Even something as mundane as a job loss.... cell phones do work during those disasters.


----------



## power (May 7, 2011)

terri9630 said:


> Because there is no reason for being ready for normal everyday disasters.... ya know, like floods, power outages, snow storms, earthquakes, Tornados, hurricans. Even something as mundane as a job loss.... cell phones do work during those disasters.


I have a different idea what a disaster really is. I have been through everything you listed except an earthquake. I never really thought of them as a disaster. But then some people think not having a cell phone is a disaster. Guess it is just a difference of opinion of what a disaster is. I was thinking a place called Prepared Society would deal more with actual disasters and prepping for them. Not having a cell phone signal never really crossed my mind as a disaster.


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

Caribou said:


> There are millions of personal disasters every year. There are thousands of local disasters every year. There are several regional disasters every year.
> 
> We are Prepared Society and if you want to talk EMP we would love to discuss all aspects of that. We will also discuss being prepared for financial collapse, disease, old age, and many other things. We will even talk about being prepared for if everything goes along just fine.
> 
> Not everything that we discuss fits me or my style of prepping so don't be offended if we discuss things that don't fit your needs or wishes. We will do our best to help you prep your way but we will also throw in ideas that you may not have considered. Take the ideas that suit you and discard the rest, we will not be offended. Remember also that there are many members and even more lurkers so some answers to your question might expand on your question to give answers to many people.


Just my opinion but that was well said.

I for one don't always agree with everything said here and take it with a grain of salt. If one can come up with topics it will be debated and opinions will be expresive, heck I'm sure I have said some things that some here scratched their heads at lol.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

If you had a Kindle with a couple hundred books on homesteading, farming, foraging, first aid, etc, it would be nice to have a way to keep it charged up so you could access all those very valuable books during one of your real disasters.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

power said:


> I have a different idea what a disaster really is. I have been through everything you listed except an earthquake. I never really thought of them as a disaster. But then some people think not having a cell phone is a disaster. Guess it is just a difference of opinion of what a disaster is. I was thinking a place called Prepared Society would deal more with actual disasters and prepping for them. Not having a cell phone signal never really crossed my mind as a disaster.


Power: we have every type of prepper possible. We currently have a prepper testing out his secret mountain/valley retreat (accessible by helicopter only) and it has every comfort and electronic gadget that will make this members life nice and comfy after the SHTF. He has spent more money on his preps than you and I may make in a life time. He might buy one of those "toys" and be very happy with it. I am also willing to bet his preps will provide him with a better life after one of "Your Real Disasters" than any or all of your preps put together. So does that make your preps wrong, NO, does it make his preps the only route NO. It means each must prep the best way they can and to the best of their ability and perceptions. There will always be someone better prepared and there is always somebody that is not prepared. You need to worry about you, because you are in that middle ground, just like the rest of us.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

*preparedness*

[pri-pair-id-nis, -paird-nis]

noun

1. The state of being prepared; readiness.

2. Possession of adequate arms, industrial resources, etc., especially as a deterrent to enemy attack.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

I kind of like the idea of having a peltier type charger, 
here are a couple of more examples
http://www.tegpower.com/pro8.htm
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...-let-power-mobile-phones-using-BODY-HEAT.html

If you don't trust my link don't click


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Sentry18 said:


> *preparedness*
> 
> [pri-pair-id-nis, -paird-nis]
> 
> ...


the very reason I have a 24" x 120" lathe cause you never know when you may have to spin up an anti zombie cannon


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

power said:


> I think I have the wrong idea about this site. The name is Prepared Society. I just had something different in mind when I am preparing. It seems some on here are preparing for a weekend camping out in the back yard. That isn't exactly what I have in mind when I talk about preppers.
> How many think their cell phone is going to work if there is an EMP, nuclear explosion, or some other disaster?
> If you plan on camping out in the back yard and have plenty of time to gather twigs and feed the little fire so you can check out facebook a little longer then this is the thing you should have. If you are seriously prepping for anything else you should forget the toys and look for things that actually work and are worth the effort to carry them around.


Cell phones arent the only thing you can charge. How about batteries for night vision, thermal, or just a plain flashlight? How about charging a gps? A palm pilot with a lot if downloaded reference material? I can think of a lot of ways it could come in handy. I dont need one but I could see it being useful for some.


----------



## myrtle55 (Apr 1, 2014)

My Mama always said if ya can't say something nice, don't say anything. We all have different ideas about what would work for ourselves and our family. Each is entitled to voice those needs (and wants) here, whether for life sustenance or for comfort, each person's input gives us all more to think about for ourselves, and if we don't think it's for us, we shut up


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

myrtle55 said:


> My Mama always said if ya can't say something nice, don't say anything. We all have different ideas about what would work for ourselves and our family. Each is entitled to voice those needs (and wants) here, whether for life sustenance or for comfort, each person's input gives us all more to think about for ourselves, and if we don't think it's for us, we shut up


I must be the only one here that has one. It works well. Whatever battery in there holds a charge for well over a year. The best part of it is the fan and the design to move the air, it really uses every bit of burnable material.

Pros: it pretty much burns anything, even damp material catches. It's like honey badger...It doesn't give a sh$t about wind or rain.

The battery holds a charge forever to start up for the next fire.

It's sturdy, well built, and oddly compact. Mine fits in the water boiler. The grill is pretty cool too, but not useful unless your car camping.

This thing makes zero smoke. With the fan going, it just doesn't smell like a fire and there is no noticeable smoke

Cons: 
It's heavy. There are many more portable stoves out there. The trade off is the fuel. It's as easy to use and reliable as a butane camping stove.

Charging - it's putting out less than 1A. My smart phone wants 2.4A if it's going to charge in under two hours. With this, I get about 14% charge when cooking for 20-30 minutes. It continues to charge as long as it's hot. So keep your device plugged in while your letting the stove cool. Just turn off the fan, otherwise your using your juice and cooling the heat converter.

Adding wood.... you have to get the right sized twigs and branches. You can't have branches sticking out the top and have a pot on it. There is about 1 in clearance. This means every 5-8 minutes your lifting the pot off to add fuel. It's a bit more demanding that the average fuel based stove.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

For those interested here is one of those Bio lite stoves on sale. $70 and $5 shipping.

https://www.woot.com/offers/biolite...st&utm_medium=email&ref_=pe_3185080_255388450


----------

